# pekiti tirsia Kali in DC?  ... and a question about sayoc



## dok (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings All

this is a bit of a mirror to a question / post I made in the indochinese MA forum - I'm exploring the possibility of training in Pekiti Tirsia Kali and looking for instruction in the DC area (noVA, southern MD, DC)

While I'm on the subject I'd like to politely inquire about something I'd heard about sayoc Kali (and why I haven't really been exploring it much) - is it true that the training given at lower levels is progressively invalidated as one 'increases' in levels?  gonna quote something I read on another forum - not that I'm taking it as gospel, but it gave me pause and I'd like feedback on it :

"Sayoc Kali is a * big investment of time and money *.... To really grasp the style takes a long time b/c they dont show beginners everything. Not that they have "secret moves" but some techniques and concepts are so simple to execute, that A) they dont want you to rely on them and B)they dont want the information in the wrong hands. It seems like the farther I go in Sayoc and hit another level, *everything I was previously taught or thought was true turns out to be false*."

Is that statement accurate?  and if so, does it hold true for other FMA's as well?  thanks in advance!


----------

